# Road bike on a canal path?



## bloominslow (2 Apr 2012)

Hello guys i would like to know your thoughts on the following

I currently have Boardman Road Race Bike 2011 and have spent many hours on the roads of west yorkshire on it and it rides well. I have just moved to an area that is extreamly close to the leeds liverpool canal and i was thinking of taking it on there. is this a good idea? or just stupid?

thoughts please.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (2 Apr 2012)

Some parts of the towpath are nice and smooth,
Other parts less so,Had 3 snakebite punctures yesterday,
touring tyres would be a better bet than 23mm I had


----------



## Banjo (2 Apr 2012)

The bike will do it but its not ideal if its a rough surface uncomfortable ride and not good grip with road tyres. Good excuse to buy a hybrid,mtb or cyclocross bike to add to the collection.


----------



## MarkF (2 Apr 2012)

Not suitable IMO, only perhaps if you want to cycle the same short smooth strip every time.  It's wildly variable, I don't even like using my hybrid with 32 M+'s tbh. I go on long rides along it several times a week, Skipton to Silsden is a no--no, Silsden to Shipley is fine, Shipley to Apperley Bridge is variable and Apperley Bridge to Rodley has some very rough parts.

PS Your chain will get covered in dust & grit and act like grinding paste, very quickly. I bought an old GT steel mountain bike, fitted some narrower tyres and £4 Asda mudguards, that's my towpath bike.


----------



## CopperCyclist (2 Apr 2012)

I've taken my Boardman Cyclocross onto a canal path, and in stretches felt a little unsafe even on that. It's the combination of the speed you can get up to, combined with the gravelly path, and the fact that you *know* if you lose it, you are ending up in a canal that puts me off!

Yes I know I could go slower, but that defeats the purpose of getting on the bike for me. I'd rather stay on the roads and not worry about it. If you aren't as worried about taking things leisurely, then certainly the path I could take wouldn't be a problem even for a road bike.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2012)

I don't know the Leeds-Liverpool canal towpath (well, apart from a very small stretch in Leeds) so I don't know about the surface but I've done a bit of towpath riding dahn sarf on a road bike with slicks. If you're not worried about speed, a road bike ridden ''lightly'' (I guess I mean not sitting heavily on the saddle when there are cobblestones ahead, that sort of thing) should be fine. Any hint of rain, however, and I wouldn't trust the Vittoria Zaffiros tyres that I believe are standard on the Boardman road race. If the surface is packed gravel and it's dry then you'll need to keep your chain clean and well-lubed or the dust will grind your chain to pieces.


----------



## bloominslow (2 Apr 2012)

Guys this is great thanks for the advice! i was never gonna zip along there just a bit of a chill out ride with it being so close. ill nip in my local shop soon and check out some better tyers! the things i was concerned about more was like the forks or tyers breaking! but i spose its only cobbles at the most and if it take it easy over them i should be fine


----------



## DCLane (2 Apr 2012)

You want to find the following thread and wiggydiggy's the rider:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/manchester-to-leeds-80miles-4-canals-and-no-beer.97535/


----------



## MarkF (3 Apr 2012)

bloominslow said:


> Guys this is great thanks for the advice! i was never gonna zip along there just a bit of a chill out ride with it being so close. *ill nip in my local shop soon and check out some better tyers!* the things i was concerned about more was like the forks or tyers breaking! but i spose its only cobbles at the most and if it take it easy over them i should be fine


 
Tyres are not cheap, my towpath bike cost £50, I invested £30 (tyres, chain & guards) and it's done 2 years and will do many more.

Cobbles are relatively easy and stable to navigate, but there are sections far rougher than cobbles, sharp embedded stone/gravel with no flat route through, these sections can last for many minutes. Right now is the best and worst of times, it's dry so many parts (Skipton to Leeds) are flat and stable, but, your chain will be covered in grit within minutes. Sure, I'd use a Boardman 2011 race bike if neccessary, a short trip, but if you want to enjoy the towpath regularly then you will wreck your bike very quickly regardless of what tyres you fit.


----------



## wiggydiggy (4 Apr 2012)

bloominslow said:


> Hello guys i would like to know your thoughts on the following
> 
> I currently have Boardman Road Race Bike 2011 and have spent many hours on the roads of west yorkshire on it and it rides well. I have just moved to an area that is extreamly close to the leeds liverpool canal and i was thinking of taking it on there. is this a good idea? or just stupid?
> 
> thoughts please.


 


DCLane said:


> You want to find the following thread and wiggydiggy's the rider:
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/manchester-to-leeds-80miles-4-canals-and-no-beer.97535/


 
Hey

I'm a pretty big fan of towpath routes, mainly as I like canals but thats just me

For you, how heavy are you? At 16stone with my 28c's I thought they were fine if treated with respect ie slower on the rough stuff but I did find my rear bottoming out a few times on a particular deep holes. I've just changed up to 32c and when I looked at the old 28c rear it was very worn for a 500mile tyre. That might have been bad 'stock' tyres though but TBH I'm glad I made the swap.

As for the canal, where are you roughly? Heading towards Leeds from Skipton its muddy banks until NCN69 joins the towpath a mile or two past Silsden. From their its always rough gravel at worst to fully tarmacked, but still on a road bike especially that one with 23c's......

As someone mentioned you may be better just getting a new bike, due to space issues I _have_ to only have 1 bike (and money lol!) but if I had the choice I'd be on a hardtail for the canals and my hybrid for everything else.

Hope that helps!


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Apr 2012)

If you can change your tyres to 25 or 28 there is no reason why not but 23s are way too thin for comfort.

Steve


----------



## Bman (4 Apr 2012)




----------



## Paul_L (4 Apr 2012)

Living in Shipley and commuting down the LLC to Leeds city centre twice a week i know this section very well.

I would say there are only a few sections which are suitable for a road bike.

Heading out of Leeds you have a fairly smooth track upto Kirkstall marina. In dry conditions this is quite gritty and dusty and would ruin a chain. In wet conditions you'd be slipping all over the place without at least 28s fitted. There are also some rough-ish patches on this section, including some cobbles, stone etc.

From Kirkstall marina to Kirkstall Morrisons you have a couple of miles of smooth tarmac for which a road bike would be fine.

From Kirkstall Morrisons to Rodley again this is mainly smooth track, but not as easy going as the city centre section particularly around The Abbey pub turn off which is quite rough and can be very wet.

Rodley to Apperley Bridge is completely unsuitable for a road bike. Lots of sections of rough stone that are a pain in the arse to ride on on a any bike (i'm on a cyclo cross bike with 35s).

Apperley Bridge to Shipley is ok when dry but this is not as well draining as the city centre section so tends to be pretty sticky a lot of the time even in summer. The exception to this is the section around Esholt which is quite rough.

Shipley to Saltaire is fine. Not tarmacked but a good smooth surface.

My advise would be to keep a road bike off the canal. It's not what it's made for. Get a hydrid, a hardtail or a cross bike.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Apr 2012)

No 23c`s on that bike Bongman 

Steve


----------



## the_mikey (7 Sep 2012)

I'm glad I just read this, I was almost planning cycling to Shipley from Kirkstall via the towpath this weekend, but I'll give it a miss now.


----------



## rovers1875 (10 Sep 2012)

I road the L & L at end June on a Hybrid, It did the job fine, but. I've since had to replace pads, cables and chain / cassette due to the mud and grit. I wouldn't want to spoil a good bike like the boardbam on the cut bank. If you intend to use the canal regularly get a cheap bike which you don't mind wrecking.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Sep 2012)

The other month i cycled from Accrington to Blackburn on the Leeds/Liverpool canal, on my general use/pub road bike but with touring tyres fitted. I still have clipped pedals on it and i have to say that i wouldn't like to use spds while canal bank cycling, you seriously need your feet for balance and to push yourself along when the going gets tough.
The wheels started to clog up with mud to such an extent that they'd hardly go round as the wheel/frame clearance disappeared. I slipped a few times bumping my groin and shins, it was a more endurance than pleasurable experience!


----------



## G2EWS (11 Sep 2012)

Cycled from Pewsey to Reading by canal where I used to keep a cruiser at Mapledurham just up the Thames a fair few years ago.

Got to say I hated being on the towpath. You have to keep a keen eye on not falling in, dangers ahead including pot holes, people etc. And it hurts like hell on a mountain bike!

If you are going to amble along then I would think any bike should be enjoyable. But put your foot down and I would not go on a canal towpath.

I am sure it is still the same, but back then you had to get a licence to ride on the tow path as organised and sold then by British Rivers Authority, which may be Inland Waterways now. Not sure, but a google check should give you the answer.

Regards

Chris


----------



## wiggydiggy (11 Sep 2012)

Well as a dedicated aficionado of canalside cycling none of the problems (I see them as enjoyable challenges of canalside cycling BTW!) should stop someone enjoying a pleasant bimble along using a suitable ride.

There is still a licence yes, its merely an online form and I believe it exists so that if you are caught by BW (now the Canal & River Trust) misbehaving they can withdraw your right of access - most canal side paths are _not_ rights of way.

My current ride is a 32c semi-slicked tourer with 'guards which is fine for all the canals I've tried, with the exception of the Lancaster as it was a grassy verge for the majority so no path at all! (I still did it as I'm stubborn lol - spent the entire day on bottom ring doing about 6-8 mph!)


----------



## G2EWS (11 Sep 2012)

Hi Wiggydiggy,

I totally agree that a bimble along the canal path is superb. The problems only happen when you want to push the puddle to the floor a bit harder!!

Bimbilling also means taking a camera and keeping an ever watchful eye out for the elusive Kingfishers that certainly frequent a couple of places on the Kennet and Avon!

Best regards

Chris


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (11 Sep 2012)

its not a problem riding canal paths on a road bike imho, just keep your speed down


----------



## RhythMick (11 Sep 2012)

I've done that path on the Kaffenback with 35mm Schwalbe M+ tyres but wouldn't do it on a road bike. 

Poor grip plus mud after the floods right next to canals is why I gave up on SPDs.


----------



## Norm (11 Sep 2012)

I've done lots of canal-side riding, including Pewsey to Reading, and I love it. Mostly, I use the hard-tail with 26x2.1 tyres but I've done it on the Tricross with 32mm 700c tyres.

Canal is a very broad term, though. The K&A around Newbury to Theale is good, flat, well surfaced and without tight bridges. Around Bedwyn, the surface is pretty cut up and between the M4 and Rose Kiln Lane you are just riding through open fields.

So, in terms of taking to a canal path on a road bike, I'm not sure I'd want to approach somewhere new on one but there are plenty of places I'd happily ride on 23mm tyres.


----------



## wiggydiggy (11 Sep 2012)

G2EWS said:


> Hi Wiggydiggy,
> 
> I totally agree that a bimble along the canal path is superb. The problems only happen when you want to push the puddle to the floor a bit harder!!
> 
> ...


 
You've guiltily reminded me I've a collection of photos to publish from my verrrrrry slowwwwww bumpy bimble on the Lancaster Canal - allegedly (according to the boatmen I was chatting to) the 2nd most beautiful canal in the country.

So, couple random pics from my excursions:

Calder Valley Greenway route on the Calder/Hebble Navigation







Lancaster Canal - Not so greenway (in a matter of speaking!)






Lancaster Canal - The magnificent Lune Aqueduct by John Rennie






Lancaster Canal - The lost northern section cut off by the M6 despite protests
(Also these 7 locks are the first locks on the canal for over 40 miles from Preston!)


----------



## Teuchter (12 Sep 2012)

Went for a ride along the Forth and Clyde canal on Sunday. Old road bike with 25mm tyres. Some of it was gravelly tarmac which was fine. A lot of it was potholed dirt which was manageable if taken relatively slowly. but pretty unpleasant in places. Some short bits were cobbled and less said about them the better.

After 20 miles I gave up and got onto the road for the return trip. Far less scenic but a lot smoother (yes even the roads around here!).

I did find using the tops of the drop bars (which I seldom use normally) was a lot comfier on the rough surfaces than using the hoods.


----------



## eborurbex (5 Feb 2017)

I used the Riddlesden to Bradley section on the LCC yesterday and it was abysmal you could not see the towpath and at points I had to push. not fit for a road bike at all
Today Skipton to Gargrave could not have been better a little muddy but nothing compared to yesterday


----------



## bonsaibilly (5 Feb 2017)

bloominslow said:


> Hello guys i would like to know your thoughts on the following
> 
> I currently have Boardman Road Race Bike 2011 and have spent many hours on the roads of west yorkshire on it and it rides well. I have just moved to an area that is extreamly close to the leeds liverpool canal and i was thinking of taking it on there. is this a good idea? or just stupid?
> 
> thoughts please.



The bike won't break but it's bloody hard work doing canal path on a road bike. Slippy.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Feb 2017)

bonsaibilly said:


> The bike won't break but it's bloody hard work doing canal path on a road bike. Slippy.


 
"bonsaibilly",hasn't posted since the 2nd of April 2012. I don't think he/she'll be reading your er,rather late reply.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> "bonsaibilly",hasn't posted since the 2nd of April 2012. I don't think he/she'll be reading your er,rather late reply.


You mean "bloominslow"!


----------

